# Tritronics flyway



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

What is the difference in the Tritronics Flyway G2 and the Flyway special?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

www.tritronics.com or CollarClinic.com


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Have on that wont mate to the receiver.Any suggestions? Did the step by step ...but still wont communicate.Both batteries are strong.This is the third one to go down since last November.....did I buy the wrong collar?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

JAy
I have yet to have a problem with mine. Try letting both the collar and transmitter go completely dead. Recharge them and try to mate them again.

JIC- set the transmitter on a number not a letter. Turn on the collar and hold the button down until you hear a long beep, then press any button on the transmitter. The collar should turn off and when you turn it back on it should be fine. Paul said on another thread that letting them go dead works in cases like yours


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks.I sent it to them today.Major trial in 18 days...never fails! Anyway I have several backups.They had me do several things as you suggested....but to no avail.Its still under warranty.


----------

